# Hymer B-Series - Continental Headlight Adjustment



## trehern (May 11, 2005)

I have been informed that the headlights on my 1999 B-series Hymer are adjustable for continental use i.e. beam defectors are not required.

Could anyone help me with advice as to how to switch the beams over ? 

The Ducato manual gives no clues as the headlight units are obviously different, and the Hymer manual makes no reference to the cab or engine area of the vehicle !

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

trehern said:


> I have been informed that the headlights on my 1999 B-series Hymer are adjustable for continental use i.e. beam defectors are not required.
> 
> Could anyone help me with advice as to how to switch the beams over ?


In the past some vehciles were equiped with adjustable headlights. There was a lever at the bottom of the headlight unit to adjust them (but this may have been just for the ride height?). I have also seen headlights that appear to be asymetrical and would imagine that these could be adjusted fof left and right. (Wish I could find some for my RV).


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

If they are modern Ducato headlights (2002 on) then they can not be adjusted, sorry.

Ralph


----------



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

Hi this has been covered in depth on the my hymer site , if you have the twin bmw type lights these can be adjusted if you have arms like an octopus and remove some ducting ,havent tried myself but might have to when mot time nears ! rgds deegod


----------



## trehern (May 11, 2005)

*Hymer Headlight Adjustment*

Thanks Dave757, Ralph52 and Johnsandywhite for your respective replies.

Apologies for not responding sooner but I've only just returned from a 10 day jaunt to France and after much fiddling about whilst out there, I managed to find a small adjusting lever on the base of each headlight unit which switched the beam direction for continental use when cajoled with a long handled flat bladed screwdriver !

Shame I'd already fed Halfords some of my hard-earned for those darned stick-on deflectors !

Cheers

Trehern


----------



## 89160 (May 15, 2005)

Dave, I'd love to check out your Hymer site, but you don't give a link to it. I've been wondering how to do this too. We just ignored the problem when we went to France over Half term, as the evenings were so light. But going again in August so we'll need to use lights at some point. Hymer just told be it could be done but was fiddly!

Gareth


----------



## 89160 (May 15, 2005)

*bump*

bump


----------



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

Hi I have found an old print out from this site before it crashed,though there is some stuff on yahoo groups myhymer,most of it was on here .the reply I have is quote There are two screws that hold the dipped units in place from the rear. Loosen these off -by quite a large amount-and the unit will rotateand slip into the opposite dip position,then re tighten. If you use a mirror to look at the top of the unit you will see letters indicating left and right.You can access the screws from under the wing or inside the bonnet. You have to shift the air intake hoses on one side to gain access be prepared to loose a moderate amount of blood from the knuckles. I have not tried this myself as it means changing them back again for the winter trip,cross my fingers for the MOT. You never see continentals over here with beam deflectors,as their dip does not dazzle and there is no need for them,so why mess about with them!. No doubt someone will correct me on this! rgds deegod


----------



## 89160 (May 15, 2005)

*thanks....*

Thanks for this....I'll play over the weekend!

G


----------



## Hymer634 (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

I did this a couple of years ago. There are actually three screws and I found that I had to remove the front bumper to get at the lower ones. I also had to remove the headlight aduster motors - just turn them thro' 90 degrees and pull.
I'm sure there must be an easier way to remove the headlights (how do you replace a broken glass ?) but can't think of one apart from 'snapping' out the whole assembly via the alignment screws which appear to have a ball and socket on one end.

Alan


----------

